# Baby Female Betta with Neon Tetras?



## CornVariations (Sep 12, 2017)

I was wondering if I could put my female baby betta in my 5 gallon tank with my neon tetras. She's just about as big as they are, and seems to be pretty chill. (I wouldn't guess that female bettas are all that aggressive anyways though.)

What are the risks there? Would they hurt each other? Is my tank too small for that many fish? I'm new at all of this, and I'm looking for some advice. Thank you all!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

First, Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Yes, your tank is too small. It is actually too small for five Neon Tetra as they need a the least a 10 gallon to have sufficient lateral swim area. Maybe you can upgrade?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Agreed, too small.


Take a look on Craigslist if you're in the US! Sometimes you can find really cheap tanks! You don't have to purchase anything expensive ^_^
But a 10 would be great for a group of 6 Neon's and your Betta. I personally don't like Betta's and Neon's together because Neon's can get a bit rowdy for the Betta but others have had differing experience. You can always try and see if it works. I do recommend Ember Tetras if you can find them though! They're smaller than Neon's so you can easily get 8 or so in that 10 with a female Betta. They're much more placid and easy-going than Neon's and won't pick on your Betta! Your Betta should be just fine with them as well, the flip side of it is some Betta's can be too rowdy as well. They each have their own personality.


----------



## CornVariations (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't really have the space or money for a 10 gallon tank. If I did, I would get one in a heartbeat! The neons were an unexpected addition to my fishy family, so I'm kinda lost. I got the 5 gallon for my boy betta from a family member who was giving it away, and they had neon tetras in it and asked if I would take them too. They were in very poor care and have cotton wool disease that I'm trying to cure. Is there anything else I can do about my neon tetras? Also, do you have any advice on curing cotton wool disease?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, so if it's not possible then you just have to make sure you keep up on water changes is all so they don't get poisoned for now, that's all. Keep a filter on it to keep the cycle going or to get it going. Do you know of the Nitrogen Cycle?

For Columnaris, best to use Furan-2 or KanaPlex. Keep the temperature down around 70 degrees and cut off aeration. Bacteria love oxygen so the idea is to starve it and make it cold so it dies off. The antibiotics should kill it in a few days to a week though if you're able to get it. PetCo does not sell meds, PetSmart may carry Furan-2 but will not KanaPlex. You might have a local store around that may carry both, some stores are good and others are just basic. You may have to buy online at amazon or drsfosterandsmith.com


----------

